# Help Needed



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I went out for the first time this year and got to my spot at a state park just as the sun was coming up and did not see a thing. This happened last year although I did take a shot at one but missed. This was the second time that me my dad and brother have been dove hunting ever. Any tips will really help. Thanks Nick.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

C.S. Find your self some small grain crops like wheat or a gravel pit with rag weed in it. Check the power lines or dead trees around the field either early morning 1 - 2 hours after sun up or in the evening about 3 hours before sunset. The generally feed hard and fast most of the doves will be out of the field an hour and 1/2 before sunset give or take. During mid day or late evening look for a water hole. Doves dont like to water in places with heavy vegetation so look around gravel pits or cow watering holes. If you can find a place with the three key factors close by you will find doves. ( Small Grain, Water, And Gravel ) Have Fun!


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

Down here I drive around about 2:30 to 4:00 in the afternoon and look for doves sitting on the power lines. Usually doves will loaf on the lines or in dead trees for an hour or two before flying down into the field to feed for the evening. I think it is easier to find a concentration of them at this time of day than in the morning. Then just ask for some permission and get ready to do some shooting.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys I was in a sunflower field at a state park managed for dove hunting. I am not sure if decoys are allowed but would that help? Should I be set up before sunrise?


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

In my opinion I wouldn't even waste my time trying to hunt doves in the morning. If you can find a small pond close to those sunflowers hunt sit there in the evenings. Last year I used a cattle pond that had 2 quarters of sunflowers on either side and a wheat field, in the evening ya can't even keep your gun loaded. Even better when a hawk flies over. But just sit next to a water hole in the evening by the sunflowers and if you can have decoys set-up some, the more the better.
Good Luck
Kevin


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

thanks for the advice sponsy12


----------

